# Three Cheese Picnic Torta



## Constance (Jul 29, 2005)

Three Cheese Picnic Torta
Serves: 8

INGREDIENTS 
1 pkg. (10 oz.) frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed dry   
1/8 tsp. nutmeg   
1/8 tsp. pepper   
2 Tbsp. butter or margarine, divided   
4 eggs, divided   
1/2 tsp. hot pepper sauce, divided   
6 Tbsp. Sargento® Fancy Swiss Shredded Cheese, divided   
1 pkg. (15 oz., 2 pieces) unbaked pie crusts   
2 Tbsp. Dijon mustard   
Sargento® Deli Style Sliced Mozzarella Cheese, divided   
1 cup Sargento® Light Ricotta Cheese   
8 slices (about 4 oz.) boiled ham or turkey ham   
1 egg, beaten with 1 tsp. water   	 


DIRECTIONS 

1.  Cook spinach, nutmeg and pepper in large skillet over medium heat until all moisture from spinach has cooked off; set aside. 

2.  Melt 1 tablespoon butter in small skillet. Beat 2 eggs with 1/4 teaspoon hot pepper sauce and 3 tablespoons Swiss cheese. Add egg mixture to skillet. Cook, loosening edges with spatula to allow uncooked egg to run under omelet. When set, slide omelet onto plate; reserve. Repeat with remaining butter, eggs, pepper sauce and cheese. 

3.  Place one pie crust into 8-inch springform pan, fitting it to bottom and sides of pan. Cut away any dough overlap; reserve trimmings. Spread with mustard. Place single layer of cheese slices onto crust, cutting slices as needed to fit. 

4.  Place one omelet onto cheese. Layer half of cooked spinach, 1/2 cup Ricotta and 4 slices of ham. Repeat procedure, ending with cheese slice layer. Trim outer 1-inch of dough from remaining pie crust; reserve trimmings. Set crust over pan; tuck overhanging dough down between sides of pan and bottom crust. (Use a knife to gently create space between bottom crust and sides of pan.) Cut dough trimmings into leaf shapes; place on top of torta. Brush top of torta with egg and water mixture. 

5.  Bake in preheated 400°F oven 45 minutes or until golden brown. Let torta cool in pan on rack. Remove sides of pan; slice into wedges. 

Make-ahead tip: Recipe can be prepared 1 day in advance. Cover pan with foil; refrigerate. For maximum flavor, bring to room temperature before serving. 
Substitution: 1 package (12 oz.) Sargento® Chef Style Mozzarella Shredded Cheese can be used in place of the Sliced Mozzarella.


----------

